# Side effects from "Simparico Trio"?



## GSDchoice (Jul 26, 2016)

Hi! 
So our vet has been recommending "Simparico Trio" for our 11yo shepherd/husky. He is currently on Nexgard + Heartgard. Vet says it's one pill instead of two, and would wind up costing less as well.

I'm worried that it's "strong" since it's anti-HW, anti-flea and tick, anti-worms, etc.
On the package it had "nausea and vomiting" as one of the side effects.

Is anybody's dog on Simparico...did they have any side effects?
Thanks for any data!
The vet didn't seem concerned, but I wanted to get "the word on the street"


----------



## ChickiefromTN (Jun 16, 2020)

My newest puppy had been started on that when I got him from the breeder. He sent him home with a few months supply. He didn't have any noticeable issues with it. I've switched him now just so he will be on the same regimen as my other dogs. His breeder is also our club trainer that we train with every weekend and all of his dogs take that with no issues. He usually brings 3 or 4 to training every week so I know his dogs well.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Shadow started it this year. The only problem she has has is that she gets pukey the day I give it. This is her first year on the trio, and I prefer it. Last year she was on The Simparica/Revolution I think.


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

My girl, 14 month old, has been on it for 8 months no issues, we make sure to give it after a meal so it’s not on an empty stomach.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

I've been using regular Simparica (which is comparable to Nexgard) for ticks for several years, without any trouble. Even my food allergy/IBD old dog tolerates it well. We haven't tried Trio, but once data comes in on its effectiveness against the new, resistant strain of HW in the Mississippi Delta, I'd be very willing to switch based on my experience so far with Simparica.

If you decide to try it, there's a big rebate on it right now. It's a new product from Zoetis, so there's a rebate of $80 on a 12-pack or $40 on a 6-pack with their bonus codes. I've submitted vet-prescribed Zoetis products purchased from a legitimate online pharmacy (Allivet.com) for the rebate, and they still pay it (even though not purchased from my vet).
Simparica Trio Rewards Offers

Their rebate program is excellent--they send you a refillable Mastercard that they put the rebate money on (and eventually add money more to, if you buy more). The card is coded so that it can only be spent at a vet clinic, so just use it for your next visit.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Yes, Deja became lethargic for a few days. Never gave it again. No issues with Nexguard but I hate poisoning their healthy bodies with stuff liek that. But they haven't gotten anything chemical for four months now, no fleas, no ticks (thanks Possums for eating ticks at night!)


----------



## GSDchoice (Jul 26, 2016)

Yea, I hate putting chemicals into him too, but here in southeast, the ticks/mosquitos are pretty busy and active for most of the year...so I'd choose the preventives rather than having the poor guy having to go through HW treatment again. _(He was HW+ when he came into the shelter, had to be treated.)_

I guess I'll give it a try for a month or two and see how he does...
giving it after a meal seems like a good idea!

If he feels bad we'll just revert...
(since he gobbles up anything put in his bowl, it's no difference between giving separate pills or a single one.)


----------

